#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Entity-Relationship Diagram database management system free pdf

## amitsharma957

E-R diagram can express the overall logical structure of a database  graphically. E-R diagrams are simple and clearqualities that may well  account in large part for the widespread use of the E-R model. Such a  diagram consists of the following major components :- 
*Rectangles*, which represent entity sets  	 *Ellipses*, which represent attributes  	 *Diamonds*, which represent relationship sets





  Similar Threads: Schema Diagram in database management system download free notes Types of Entity in database management system free pdf download Relationships and Relationship sets of database management system free pdf Entity Types, Attributes and Keys in database management system pdf free download Entity-Relationship Model in database management system free pdf download

----------


## Akarshnm

*******s dont upload stupid things and waste time
**** u

----------

